# CA. pepper Tree



## viking40 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a rather large pepper tree in my back yard that has 2 trunks about 6 to 8' in diameter. I wante to remove the tree but was wondering if it was good for lumber, burning, etc. I would love to have someone get some use out of this large tree instead of just cuting it down and taking it to the dump, any suggestions?
Thank you,


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I am interested in saving this tree for future wood working projects. I have the ability to get it sawn. Where are you located?


----------



## viking40 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am located in Sylmar, CA in the San Fernando Valley


----------



## viking40 (Aug 25, 2010)

LEt me know if you need any more.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FYI - I have turned some CA pepper tree wood. It's a great wood to turn.

From these pictures it looks like you would have many tons of turning stock if you could get it processed.

There used to be an e-bay vender from CA called "rusty-one-1" who sold a lot of it but he (she) appears to be inactive now.

I would really encourage you to call around and see if you can get some help on saving this wood for turning. You could easily get $10+ for pieces no bigger than 6"x6"x3". I see thousands of $$$ in this tree and I see hundreds of great turning projects.

One of the great things about selling turning wood is that many of us like to buy it green (after you have properly sealed it). That means no waiting for drying.


----------



## viking40 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for the information that is very interesting. I do not know very much about this but would love to have this tree get used for projects instead of just wasting it. I would also be interested in possibly getting some turned wood out of it.
Thank you,


----------

